# How do you test heat press and transfer papaers



## bmisganaw (Mar 2, 2016)

New to to the business, I just got my 16 x 20 Hotronics auto calm & Graphtech ce 6000 from stahls. Over the past weekend i had samples of Forever transfer paper i tried to test the water. a couple of them came out good and few did not come out. I know i will need to keep testing it however what i want to know is, do i have to test it on the t-shirts i buy or can i test it on anything else? Just to reduse the cost I would rather test it on somethign else? is there a material i can buy for testing purpose. it is going to take me few trial and error before i get it correct. Please advise, appreciate your advise. 
Calgary Alberta


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

bmisganaw said:


> New to to the business, I just got my 16 x 20 Hotronics auto calm & Graphtech ce 6000 from stahls. Over the past weekend i had samples of Forever transfer paper i tried to test the water. a couple of them came out good and few did not come out. I know i will need to keep testing it however what i want to know is, do i have to test it on the t-shirts i buy or can i test it on anything else? Just to reduse the cost I would rather test it on somethign else? is there a material i can buy for testing purpose. it is going to take me few trial and error before i get it correct. Please advise, appreciate your advise.
> Calgary Alberta


You can get fabric at a fabric/craft store. Just get 100% cotton or whatever you are wanting to use to test. It shouldn't be hard to find. 

T-shirts cost so little we just use them (cotton) to test...an XL shirt has enough room for about 4 large prints or an awful lot of HTV. If you are not buying by the case then maybe a fabric store would be cheaper for you.


----------



## bmisganaw (Mar 2, 2016)

Thnk you very much, i went and bought the material and see how i go from there.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

bmisganaw said:


> Thnk you very much, i went and bought the material and see how i go from there.


No problem, glad to help.


----------

